# Problems with Broadcom BCM5787M [SOLVED]

## aucampia

[topic=solved]

The problem here was that it was loading b43-pci-bridge before it could load ndiswrapper.

b43-pci-bridge was provided by ssb module and ssb was required by ohci_hcd which is also used for usb.

So just blacklisting ohci_hcd was out of question.

to solve this I added in /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper.conf:

```

install ndiswrapper modprobe -r ohci_hcd ssb; modprobe --ignore-install ndiswrapper $CMDLINE_OPTS; modprobe ohci_hcd

```

[/topic]

I am having allot of problems with the wireless on my laptop.

I know the standard b43 does not support this card - so I want to try ndiswrapper or broadcom-sta.

Problem is though, b43-pci-bridge is compiled into kernel (I have no idea how to get it out - see below) and the card seems set on using this for the driver. So I cant get ndis driver to load for it.

Any help will be appreciated.

Searching for B43_PCI_BRIDGE in menuconfig:

```

  │ Symbol: SSB_B43_PCI_BRIDGE [=y]                                                                           │  

  │   Selected by: B43_PCI_AUTOSELECT && NETDEVICES && !S390 && B43 && SSB_PCIHOST_POSSIBLE || B43LEGACY_PCI_ │  

  │                                                                                                           │  

  │                                                                                                           │  

  │ Symbol: B43_PCI_AUTOSELECT [=y]                                                                           │  

  │   Selects: SSB_PCIHOST && SSB_B43_PCI_BRIDGE                                                              │  

```

lspci -vknn for wireless (note driver loaded is b43-pci-bridge):

```

09:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:432b] (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:1380]

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

   Memory at 93100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Vendor Specific Information <?>

   Capabilities: [e8] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

   Capabilities: [d0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES- TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 14, GenCap+ CGenEn- ChkCap+ ChkEn-

   Capabilities: [13c] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 21-00-59-ff-ff-00-fa-c4

   Capabilities: [16c] Power Budgeting <?>

   Kernel driver in use: b43-pci-bridge

   Kernel modules: ssb, wl

```

```

hansolo ~ # ndiswrapper -l

bcmwl5 : driver installed

   device (14E4:432B) present (alternate driver: ssb)

```

Emerge info for those who care:

```

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r4-i686-AMD_Turion-tm-X2_Dual_Core_Mobile_RM-70-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 15 Aug 2009 19:30:21 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r3

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/spool/torque"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en en_GB"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--bwlimit=10"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X accessibility acl bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dmx doc dri examples fortran gdbm gnome gpm gtk hal handbook iconv ipv6 isdnlog mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection sample session source spl ssl sysfs tcpd unicode x86 xinerama xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias        auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile        authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires        ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation        rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias proxy" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en en_GB" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon radeonhd"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Last edited by aucampia on Sun Aug 23, 2009 9:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## aucampia

I just noticed this in /var/log/messages

```

Aug 18 23:35:55 hansolo b43-phy0: Broadcom 4322 WLAN found (core revision 16)

Aug 18 23:35:55 hansolo b43-phy0 ERROR: FOUND UNSUPPORTED PHY (Analog 8, Type 4, Revision 4)

Aug 18 23:35:55 hansolo b43: probe of ssb0:0 failed with error -95

Aug 18 23:35:55 hansolo Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: PMR, Firmware-ID: FW13 ]

```

----------

## cach0rr0

check and see if you have Sonics Silicon Backplane included in your kernel

```
grep CONFIG_SSB /usr/src/linux/.config
```

Need to go in and enable 'er, as a module ideally

as far as wireless drivers go, just as a general rule, go with modules rather than built-in

----------

## b0fh

Is there a way yet to use this chipset without ndiswrapper?

----------

